# Superman vs Batman movie confirmed



## ruffneck23 (Jul 21, 2013)

Personally I loved the Dark Knight trilogy and Man of Steel, this has been confirmed at cominc con with a voice over of the immortal words from The Dark Knight Returns by Frank Miller, although the film isnt going to a version of it, it will be inspired by it much like ' The Dark Knight ' was inspired somewhat by ' The killing joke '

It could be amazing but then again it could be rubbish, but I'm quielt confident 

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/movies/...f-steel-2015-sequel-zack-snyder-confirms.html


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 21, 2013)

ok thread title may be a bit misleading, it could actually be a team up movie a la Public Enemies, it is also meant to be the official sequel to ' Man of Steel '


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 21, 2013)

It's going to be rubbish.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 21, 2013)

I hope that in true comic book team up tradition they initially misunderstand each others intentions and have a massive fight before teaming up to defeat the greater foe, all the while sniping at each other with barbed comments


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 21, 2013)

I wondered how long it would take before your negativity rose up once again  ATOMIC SUPLEX

funny thing is I dont think I've ever agreed with you regarding movies or tv , so im not really fussed


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 21, 2013)

pfff - what's batman gonna do? pickup superman's dry cleaning?

ridiculous idea.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 21, 2013)

never read the comics then ?


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 21, 2013)

this going to turn into a sequel of the game of thrones thread, aicmfp


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 21, 2013)

ruffneck23 said:


> I wondered how long it would take before your negativity rose up once again  ATOMIC SUPLEX
> 
> funny thing is I dont think I've ever agreed with you regarding movies or tv , so im not really fussed


 
What is there to be positive about?
Superman is a daft superhero, making him 'dark' is a stupid idea as he is inherently camp. The DC crossover is like fucking superfriends, and only serves to make the dire 'Avengers' looks like a serious project.


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm so bored of superheroes now, seriously. Bring back cowboy films, or medieval epics or something


----------



## Reno (Jul 21, 2013)

Can't wait !


----------



## T & P (Jul 21, 2013)

Superman is a dull cunt. Always has been. I'll be rooting for the Batman.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jul 21, 2013)

T & P said:


> Superman is a dull cunt. Always has been. I'll be rooting for the Batman.



Batmans not much more interesting. Obviously he's got a half decent backstory, but as batman/Bruce Wayne, he's essentially a boring, brooding curtain twitcher. He has no "powers" to speak of either, which makes him less a superhero and more a freak in fancy dress.


----------



## 8den (Jul 21, 2013)

Personally I want them to adapt this moving Batman Superman tail of alien tentacle love.



































Stolen shameless from cracked.com


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 21, 2013)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Batmans not much more interesting. Obviously he's got a half decent backstory, but as batman/Bruce Wayne, he's essentially a boring, brooding curtain twitcher. He has no "powers" to speak of either, which makes him less a superhero and more a freak in fancy dress.


 
he's a blatant fascist as well


----------



## Balbi (Jul 21, 2013)

DC get one film in the modern era that works without being about Batman, and decide the only way to build upon it is to smoosh Batman onto it.

Fuck you DC, fuck you


----------



## captainmission (Jul 21, 2013)

I can see it being a mess because DC is doesn't want to face up to the inherent silliness of superheroes. Marvel seems to embrace the silly (i mean their making a film with rocket raccoon in it) but DC all poe faced seriousness and neck snapping.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jul 21, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> he's a blatant fascist as well


 

Sounds like theyre going for some Frank Miller interpretation of Batman, just to ensure that the fascism themes take prominence.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 21, 2013)

i wonder how much of it will be rebooting batmans image?

it will be hard to shake free of the nolanverse


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 21, 2013)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Sounds like theyre going for some Frank Miller interpretation of Batman, just to ensure that the fascism themes take prominence.


 

superman vs the goddamn batman?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 21, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> pfff - what's batman gonna do? pickup superman's dry cleaning?


Rather my thoughts.

"I've got this gadget that can.."
"Oh yeah? My eyes can do that."
"Well this other can..."
"With my little finger"
"... right, well this one can see through lead"
"No it can't"
"No, it can't "
"Cape done by Thursday?"
"........ sure......."


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 21, 2013)

did batman turn miller into a right wing cockwipe or was it the other way round?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 21, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> i wonder how much of it will be rebooting batmans image?
> 
> it will be hard to shake free of the nolanverse


The Nolans are involved  in this one , so I don't think all is lost , although I do think they should give supes another solo tale before.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 21, 2013)

miller is kinda nuts.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 21, 2013)

fuck it  they should just get adam west back in.


----------



## Reno (Jul 21, 2013)

ruffneck23 said:


> The Nolans are involved in this one , so I don't think all is lost


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 21, 2013)

Batman to win.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 21, 2013)

It should be a love story. They decide to sell off the Batcave and the Fortress of Solitude, and move to new digs on Brokeback Mountain.


----------



## 8den (Jul 21, 2013)

The problem some people have getting their head around the idea of a superman batman team up, is that in flies in the face of the Nolan era Batman. 

There are many different interpretations of Batman and they're all valid, Batman and John Constantine have teamed up to fight Satan and the denizens of the Underworld. Batman has been a gritty grounded hero ala Batman year one. Batman Incorporated and so forth.

The Batman who plays on the Justice League level is a completely different Batman, this is a Batman who despite having no powers and no abilities is a leading member of the JLA. Why because he's Batman. The problem with a Superman/Batman team up is the power imbalance, Well the Problem with having Superman anywhere with anyone is the Power imbalance. 

He's as fast as the flash, he's stronger than everyone else put together, he's basically unkillable. The power imbalance between superman and batman is as a bad as it is with anyone else. 

However's here's the thing, and this is the thing that they have to do to get this right. Batman is smarter. Batman is more cunning. Batman is ruthless. Batman is the goddamn Batman.

If anyone wants to read how Batman works in the JLA world check out Grant Morrison's New World Order.


----------



## cdg (Jul 21, 2013)

Stigmata said:


> or something


 

The Mafia?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 21, 2013)

The problem is that Batman is a man; Superman is godlike. Over the years, Superman has lifted planet Earth, stopped time, travelled to the past and the future, gone to other planets, etc. I don't think Superman isn't smart. Batman has to be wily because he has to think his way through problems. Superman just has to show up: voila - problem solved, whatever it is.

Which takes us back to the romance angle: would Superman be too forceful a lover? Would we have to rename Batman 'Crabman'?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 21, 2013)

What does Kryptonite actually do to Superman?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 21, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> What does Kryptonite actually do to Superman?


 
Fucks him up.


----------



## cdg (Jul 21, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> What does Kryptonite actually do to Superman?


 

it's like the opposite of Heroin, I believe, in that it makes superman poorly when he comes into contact with it.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 21, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Fucks him up.


 
Yeah, but how does it work?


----------



## cdg (Jul 21, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Yeah, but how does it work?


 

by fucking him up.


----------



## Reno (Jul 21, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Yeah, but how does it work?


It makes him lose his stiffy.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 21, 2013)

I think someone's making this shit up.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 21, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Yeah, but how does it work?


 
Dude. It's from a comic. They don't explain the science.

I think it's like radiation or something.


----------



## Reno (Jul 21, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I think someone's making this shit up.


 
It robs him of his powers because he only has super powers on earth. On Krypton he was like a normal human, so the Kryptonite turns him into a not-so-superman. It's the usual shit comic book science.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 21, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Dude. It's from a comic. They don't explain the science.
> 
> I think it's like radiation or something.


 
Yeah, but he's from krypton, yet Kryptonite fucks him up. That'd be like us being fucked up by soil!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 21, 2013)

Everything you need to know is right here.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 21, 2013)

Reno said:


> It robs him of his powers because he only has super powers on earth. On Krypton he was like a normal human, so the Kryptonite turns him into a not-so-superman. It's the usual shit comic book science.


 
Are you trying to tell me comics are not historical documents charting the course of mankind's evolution from mere mortals to super beings?


----------



## Reno (Jul 21, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Are you trying to tell me comics are not historical documents charting the course of mankind's evolution from mere mortals to super beings?


Sorry !


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 21, 2013)

Reno said:


> Sorry !


 
My life is over.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 21, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Yeah, but he's from krypton, yet Kryptonite fucks him up. That'd be like us being fucked up by soil!


 
When the planet Krypton blew up, the planetary material passed through some sort of cloud, making it radioactive. But it only affects things from Krypton. There are variations on this theme. For instance, Streaky, the Super Cat.


----------



## captainmission (Jul 21, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> fuck it they should just get adam west back in.


 

Be carefully what you wish for. Last time they tried the campness of west era we got....


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 21, 2013)

I didn't know that Comet the Super Horse was immune to kryptonite!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 21, 2013)

Beppo the Super Monkey came to earth with Kal El.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 21, 2013)

If Krypto the Superdog isn't careful, kryptonite-things can give him space rabies.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 21, 2013)

All this film announcement shows me is Hollywood are out of ideas, increasingly less interested in taking risks on new original screenplays and stories, increasingly reliant on formula action superhero PG movies which are effectively pre-storyboarded for them. And, it'll no doubt be another CGI fest full of needless action sequences, CGI explosions, and the complete suspension of any reality to the point of absurd.

At least in the original superman movies, you could get over the camp ridiculousness of superman because of the sci-fi story, and the great humour in the supporting cast in Louis, Jimmy, Lex, Clark Kent etc.

Now everything has to be 'dark' and sexy. It's bollocks.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 21, 2013)

cdg said:


> it's like the opposite of Heroin, I believe, in that it makes superman poorly when he comes into contact with it.


 

how is that the opposite of heroin?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 21, 2013)

I think a better matchup is Batman vs Predator.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 21, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I think a better matchup is Batman vs Predator.


 

I think the smart money is still on superman there, predators hard, but he is still just the scion of a highly advanced (technologically) warrior culture. Superman would just burn him with his lazer eyes, freeze him with his super-breath or whatever. Whats pred going to do?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 21, 2013)

List of Superman's powers, from Wikipedia:


Virtually limitless superhuman strength
Stamina
Invulnerability (except to kryptonite and magic)
Extreme longevity (in some stories as long as he is under a yellow sun)
Enhanced mental processes, including an eidetic memory and genius-level intellect
Super vision, consisting of:
X-ray vision
Heat vision
Telescopic vision
Microscopic vision

Super-hearing
Other enhanced physical senses (smell, touch, taste)
Ability to perceive the entire electromagnetic spectrum and various other forms of energy
Flight (including across interstellar distances)
Precise muscle control and vocal control
Super-breath (including freeze breath)
Super-ventriloquism
Super-hypnosis
Superhuman speed
 

Superman, using a power on Lois:






Super ventriloquism could be useful. You could put your speech into the mouth of Kim Jong Un, on the other side of the world in Korea.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 21, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> I think the smart money is still on superman there, predators hard, but he is still just the scion of a highly advanced (technologically) warrior culture. Superman would just burn him with his lazer eyes, freeze him with his super-breath or whatever. Whats pred going to do?


 
Batman.


Batman vs Predator.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 21, 2013)

oh in that case its an interesting match. I'd go with pred to take the crown.


----------



## captainmission (Jul 21, 2013)

batman vs predator's been done... and superman vs aliens ... and batman vs superman vs aliens vs predators


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 21, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> oh in that case its an interesting match. I'd go with pred to take the crown.


 
pfft...Predator has crap technology compared to Batman.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 21, 2013)

Superman Vs Liberace would be good. Liberace could dazzle him silly.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 21, 2013)

Liberace  looks more like a batman villain.

his sidekicks could be called the Killer Kandelabras.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 21, 2013)

Too late.....Lib's done Batman already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







http://www.bobsliberace.com/decades/1960s/1960s.6.html


----------



## Reno (Jul 21, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Too late.....Lib's done Batman already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Was just going to post that.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 21, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Liberace looks more like a batman villain.
> 
> his sidekicks could be called the Killer Kandelabras.


 
Liberace explaining his plan for world domination to Karson, one of the sidekicks.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 21, 2013)

Reno said:


> Was just going to post that.


 
It'll have to be Larry Grayson then....or Danny La Rue!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 21, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Too late.....Lib's done Batman already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
He's done The Monkees, too.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 21, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> He's done The Monkees, too.


 
He got about a bit.....or so rumour has it.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 21, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> He got about a bit.....or so rumour has it.


 
Apparently so.


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 21, 2013)

Batman vs Bananaman


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 21, 2013)

Batman vs Plastic man






or for an existential battle, Batman vs Ghost Rider.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 21, 2013)

Superman Vs Paul Daniels.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 21, 2013)

Michael Jackson vs Jimmy Saville


----------



## ibilly99 (Jul 21, 2013)

8den said:


> The problem some people have getting their head around the idea of a superman batman team up, is that in flies in the face of the Nolan era Batman.
> 
> There are many different interpretations of Batman and they're all valid, Batman and John Constantine have teamed up to fight Satan and the denizens of the Underworld. Batman has been a gritty grounded hero ala Batman year one. Batman Incorporated and so forth.
> 
> ...


 
I always wanted one but never had the intellect of stamina to be able to win one. Your fine effort would be certain to be listed for the coveted No-prize.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/No-Prize


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 21, 2013)

skyscraper101 said:


> Michael Jackson vs Jimmy Saville


 
MJ: You wanna be startin' something?

JS: Now then, now then!


----------



## 8den (Jul 22, 2013)

ibilly99 said:


> I always wanted one but never had the intellect of stamina to be able to win one. Your fine effort would be certain to be listed for the coveted No-prize.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/No-Prize


 
Um what?


----------



## 8den (Jul 22, 2013)

Jonny Cancuck said:
			
		

> The problem is that Batman is a man; Superman is godlike. Over the years, Superman has lifted planet Earth, stopped time, travelled to the past and the future, gone to other planets, etc. I don't think Superman isn't smart. Batman has to be wily because he has to think his way through problems. Superman just has to show up: voila - problem solved, whatever it is.


 

Again thats the same problem superman has with any team up and against any foe. Superman is more powerful than any DC hero and only a handful of DC villains are toe to toe as powerful as him. It's a retarded problem for DC, and they've tried to fix it so many different ways. 




Nanker Phelge said:


> What does Kryptonite actually do to Superman?


 
Which kind of Kryptonite?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kryptonite#Variations

Nominally standard kryptonite makes superman weak, vulnerable, strips him of his powers and eventually kills him. 


I don't know if anyone remembers the death of superman back in the 90s, but if you haven't seen Max Landis (son of John Landis, and director of Chronicle) v funny rant which sums up much of the problem with Superman and DC Comics.


----------



## Meh O'Naise (Jul 22, 2013)

Balbi said:


> DC get one film in the modern era that works without being about Batman, and decide the only way to build upon it is to smoosh Batman onto it.
> 
> Fuck you DC, fuck you


 

Pretty much, yeah.

What can Batman do, that Superman can't? Aside from impregnate Lois Lane, nothing. 

Its nothing more than a backdoor soft reboot for Batman, allowing them to put a new man Bat suit  and then carrying on with a seperate Batman franchise. I'd personally think that a wide universe build up based on a bunch of one shot introductions followed by introducing Batman as a grand reveal would be a better option. Get everything else in place, and then do Batman last. But what would I know?

Its DC movies being greedy. Less than 3 years after the last Batman movie, its reboot time. It makes Sony's Amazing Spiderman (which I refuse to watch),  look lethargic.


----------



## 8den (Jul 22, 2013)

Meh O'Naise said:


> Pretty much, yeah.
> 
> What can Batman do, that Superman can't? Aside from impregnate Lois Lane, nothing.


 
Thats kind of silly. If start thinking like thay it becomes, why bother having any hero in any comic (or indeed in any medium) when you can have superman. Why have John McClain fight baddies in Die Hard when Superman could beat them? 

In the end of the day I'm not watching a batman movie because a superman movie isn't available, I'm watching it because Batman is a more rounded and interesting character. 



> Its nothing more than a backdoor soft reboot for Batman, allowing them to put a new man Bat suit and then carrying on with a seperate Batman franchise. I'd personally think that a wide universe build up based on a bunch of one shot introductions followed by introducing Batman as a grand reveal would be a better option. Get everything else in place, and then do Batman last. But what would I know?
> 
> Its DC movies being greedy. Less than 3 years after the last Batman movie, its reboot time. It makes Sony's Amazing Spiderman (which I refuse to watch), look lethargic.


 
Yeah, and no. DC badly, badly want to have a Justice League movie. They want desperately to do what Marvel did, individual movies to tie together each character into a big team movie. However, the Green Lantern flopped. The Wonder Woman movie in dead on a vine (lets not even get started as to how badly they've fucked up having a female superhero leading her own movie), and the last time we saw the flash on our screens, Mark Hamill was playing his Joker knock off villian, The Trickster. What DC are going to spend 5 years, making Martian Manhunter or Aquaman movies.

I think its a really bold, and potentially really fucking stupid move by DC, but they've seen the hundreds of millions the Avengers made and they want some of that. They have two cash cow Franchises and they want their team up millions NOW.


----------



## ibilly99 (Jul 22, 2013)

8den said:


> Um what?


 
Tis in the link - I was a fan of the UK reprints in the 60/70s and the letters  pages were full of readers pointing out inconsistencies etc begging Stan Lee for a No-Prize - my earliest exposure to contemporary surrealism.


----------



## youngian (Jul 22, 2013)

Meh O'Naise said:


> Pretty much, yeah.
> 
> What can Batman do, that Superman can't? Aside from impregnate Lois Lane, nothing.


 
He can turn up to a fight with Kryptonite bullets in his batgun, game over. Batman may not have superpowers but has all the smart moves and limitless gadgets.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 22, 2013)

Batman vs Inspector Gadget, ftw!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 22, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Batman vs Inspector Gadget, ftw!


 
Inspector Clouseau


----------



## 8Sam0 (Jul 22, 2013)

If they have to do Superman in film, why can't they just base his character on Grant Morrison's take on him from All-Star Superman? Not dark and brooding, doesn't use his powers/brute strength to solve everything.  Bright, Interesting, it was the perfect look at the character. Applying what works for Batman to Superman doesn't work.

DC is a bit of a silly place these days.


----------



## 8den (Jul 22, 2013)

Read this report from the Marvel panel at Comic Con

http://www.guardian.co.uk/film/2013/jul/21/avengers-comic-con-thor-tom-hiddleston-loki

James Gunn with Guardians of Galaxy, Thor 2, Captain America 2, Avengers 2 all to be released before Superman+Batman. 

No wonder DC are shitting themselves.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 22, 2013)

DC Comics/ Vertigo have so much more to give than Batman/ Superman.
Justice League is so lame and fuck, please, please, please don't you dare make Wonder Woman the movie as well - cos that'll be so shit.

Bring on Sandman, Preacher, Shade, The Invisibles...so much choice.


----------



## 8Sam0 (Jul 22, 2013)

> No wonder DC are shitting themselves.


 
At this point Marvel are so far ahead of them. Which seemed impossible before they started their own film company. Not every film's been great (Captain America/Thor/Iron Man 2), but they are being very smart with their world building. DC seem to be scared to take a risk. Which is a real shame.



> Bring on Sandman, Preacher, Shade, The Invisibles...so much choice.


 
A few years ago, there was talk of a Preacher TV series. An hour episode per issue, a la Walking dead. With extra material co-written by Ennis. That that didn't happen is such a massive shame.

They also made a pilot of Warren Ellis' Global frequency, which is still floating about on the interwebs somewhere.


----------



## 8den (Jul 22, 2013)

Virtual Blue said:


> DC Comics/ Vertigo have so much more to give than Batman/ Superman.
> Justice League is so lame and fuck, please, please, please don't you dare make Wonder Woman the movie as well - cos that'll be so shit.


 
This. See a Wonderwoman movie could be great, it's just people assume it'll be shit and studios worry a woman couldn't carry a tentpole movie. This is why we can't have nice things. 



> Bring on Sandman, Preacher, Shade, The Invisibles...so much choice.


 
Dude the late 90s called they want their comics back.


----------



## 8Sam0 (Jul 22, 2013)

They even had Whedon on board for a Wonder Woman movie. Then backed out.

And in fairness, Vertigo haven't really been great since the 90's (unfortunately).


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## Silva (Aug 5, 2013)

Batman vs Batman

A drama about Bruce Wayne and Dick Grayson fighting for who becomes the true Dark Knight and the impact of the struggle on a young Jason Todd, still trying to figure his role as "Robin". Grayson breaks Waynes' spine, who is presumed dead, but manages to escape and recover. The new Dark Knight bonds with Robin, and despite some accidents such as when Joker drops Robin from a roof, allowing him to escape as Batman rushes Robin to the hospital, Commissioner Gordon finds out Grayson is a lot more capable than he thought. Later, Wayne returns shocking everyone who believed he was dead, and they both fight again, with Grayson making horrible, yet already rumoured accusations towards Wayne, who in return accuses him of "liking being kidnapped" and being for the most part a distraction to his job of stopping criminals. 
They are brought to Commissioner Gordon by Alfred to settle the score, as their own struggle was allowing criminals to go rampant in the city. Soon Grayson discovers Alfred advised Wayne to take Grayson out of the picture as he felt he lacked the focus and skill to deal with criminals. As Gordon decides it's better to stick to what he knows, Wayne becomes the Dark Knight again and keeps Robin. Grayson becomes Nightwing. In the morning before leaving the Wayne manor, Grayson bids farewell to Todd and a regretful Alfred. As he leaves the manor, he finds Wayne arriving and asks "should we work together?". Wayne answers "why not."

The end.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 19, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


>





Heh the Super Cafe is awesome.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 19, 2013)

FUCK THAT SHIT


----------



## Maltin (Aug 23, 2013)

Ben Affleck announced as Batman

http://variety.com/2013/film/news/ben-affleck-is-the-new-batman-1200586881/


----------



## Yelkcub (Aug 23, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Are you trying to tell me comics are not historical documents charting the course of mankind's evolution from mere mortals to super beings?


This like when Calvin's dad tells him mainstream nihilism can't be trusted


----------



## Santino (Aug 23, 2013)

Maltin said:


> Ben Affleck announced as Batman
> 
> http://variety.com/2013/film/news/ben-affleck-is-the-new-batman-1200586881/


Oh my deary me


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 23, 2013)

oh shit


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 23, 2013)

its not that I dont like Ben Affleck,

Ive seen daredevil lol , a good actor he is, but a superhero Im not so sure about.

Still I had my reservations about Anne Hathaway , but she did good as catwoman


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 23, 2013)

No, just no.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 23, 2013)

whoever made this casting choice deserves aids


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 23, 2013)

ruffneck23 said:


> its not that I dont like Ben Affleck,
> 
> Ive seen daredevil lol , a good actor he is, but a superhero Im not so sure about.


I think this is the thing. He's decent enough within his limits, but he does have pretty clear limits. Not for certain where Batman lies in this, but I fear it may be outside those limits.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 23, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> whoever made this casting choice deserves aids


I'm not sure assistants would have helped, Hollywood is notoriously full of Yes Folk.


----------



## silverfish (Aug 23, 2013)

Maltin said:


> Ben Affleck announced as Batman
> 
> http://variety.com/2013/film/news/ben-affleck-is-the-new-batman-1200586881/


 
His agent is patently the super human of the two


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 23, 2013)

I just can't see afleck as a portly multimillionaire fascist with a penchant for gadgets.

He's too boy scout for it


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 23, 2013)

I thought they were just gonna turn Joseph gordon-levitt into batman?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 23, 2013)

Did you not hear in the last film? His real name is _Robin_. You know, like the Batman sidekick? Because that's how Robin got his name, his parents gave it to him. But he still wore a mask, because, y'know, secret identity.


----------



## Santino (Aug 23, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Did you not hear in the last film? His real name is _Robin_. You know, like the Batman sidekick? Because that's how Robin got his name, his parents gave it to him. But he still wore a mask, because, y'know, secret identity.


But the real events got mixed up when they were re-told. People knew that Robin had worked with Batman, so they concluded that he must also have worn a mask. They also learned that Batman had somehow taken care of him as child, but this was interpreted too literally.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 23, 2013)

I thought we'd all agreed to never talk about Robin again


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm going to give him a chance, his recent career has been impressive and he's definitely a better actor than he was.

Plus I like the fact he played George Reeves (original Superman) in _Hollywoodland_, and now he'll be in a Superman film


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 22, 2014)

official title

Batman V Superman : Dawn of Justice


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 22, 2014)

This won't end well. Don't they have Zac Efron or some clone thereof playing lex?


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 22, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> This won't end well. Don't they have Zac Efron or some clone thereof playing lex?



Jesse Eisenberg, a great actor...although he's very young.

That title though. Could they spell it out any fucking clearer. I would say it's like a title of a kid's cartoon, but the Batman cartoons are far more classy.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 22, 2014)

its going to be wierd, with an aging batman, a not so young superman and a young lex luthor.

Then theres 'Wonderwoman' turning up and even rumours of the ' Joker ' 

Its gonna get real messy


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2014)

It's going to suck arse


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 22, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> its going to be wierd, with an aging batman, a not so young superman and a young lex luthor.
> 
> Then theres 'Wonderwoman' turning up and even rumours of the ' Joker '
> 
> Its gonna get real messy


Aging batman? Is that confirmed?

It all sounds like a train wreck.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 22, 2014)

ive heard it from a couple of places ,  but not sure its been made offical


----------



## Santino (May 22, 2014)

If it's half as good as Man of Steel, it'll be monumentally awful.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 22, 2014)

tbh i actually enjoyed man of steel on first viewing, but i cant watch it again


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 22, 2014)

Needs more Green Lantern


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 22, 2014)

and Aquaman

actaually

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 22, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Aging batman? Is that confirmed?
> 
> It all sounds like a train wreck.



Not really, it was ace in the comics...an aging Batman kicked Superman's arse a few times


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 22, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> Not really, it was ace in the comics...an aging Batman kicked Superman's arse a few times


That's the plot of Dark Knight Returns which i don't think is what they are going for here.

It's more likley going to be superman vs batman as manipulated by Lex, before they come together to kick baldy's arse after realising they've been suckered.

Then Darkseid appears and we get the Fourth World movies directed by the ghost of Jack Kirby.


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 22, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> and Aquaman
> 
> actaually
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo


"There's trouble bewing In Metropolis"

"Is it near the lake?"


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 23, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> Not really, it was ace in the comics...an aging Batman kicked Superman's arse a few times



Yup, that was one of the best comics...


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 16, 2015)

Behold! 22 secs of absolutely no footage except some nerd's dressing up closet in order to promote a trailer coming on Monday 



This teaser for a teaser trailer business is getting silly.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 16, 2015)

in all two of the comics i have read, batman ultimately wins.

...and the film looks shit. why the fuck is Affleck Batman?
cunts.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 16, 2015)

I've read rumours saying that they might sly Wonder Woman into this as well, but this could be internets wishing


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 16, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I've read rumours saying that they might sly Wonder Woman into this as well, but this could be internets wishing



Rumours?







She's been cast (Gal Gadot) and is definitely in the film, along with Aquaman (Jason Momoa, i.e. Khal Drogo from GOT) Cyborg and Luthor (Jesse Eisenberg).

Looks like overloading to me, but maybe they won't have big parts.

EDIT - Jesus that's a big photo


----------



## Santino (Apr 16, 2015)

This could be a real clusterfuck.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 16, 2015)

aquaman lol. I know he got rebooted to becoming the king of atlantis and got respect or some shit like that but lol regardless


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 16, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> Rumours?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So we are quite literally waiting for Gadot?


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 16, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> So we are quiet literally waiting for Gadot?



Or loudly if you please.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 17, 2015)

So, unsurprisingly, the trailer has been leaked

Decent quality (Portuguese subs tho), imagine they'll say fuck it and put the proper one online early now.

Batfleck looks pretty good, very Watchmen vibe to Gotham too (well it is Snyder)


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 17, 2015)

batsuit looks sort of robotic


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 17, 2015)

Neil deGrasse Tyson speaking in the trailer too


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 17, 2015)

'Do you bleed?'



So the trailer looks like everyones pissed of with supe. Hopefully this means we will get to see what super-bellendry aroused such ire. Like when Reeves Supe turned bad and didn't shave


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 17, 2015)

i really want it to be good but the trailer isnt really doing it for me 

and I'm a massive batman fan...


----------



## Redeyes (Apr 17, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> 'Do you bleed?'
> 
> 
> 
> So the trailer looks like everyones pissed of with supe. Hopefully this means we will get to see what super-bellendry aroused such ire. Like when Reeves Supe turned bad and didn't shave


Aren't they all pissed off with him because he destroyed most of Metropolis fighting Zod in the other film?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 17, 2015)

possibly! really didn't rate that one so have decided not to remember it


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 13, 2015)

Redeyes said:


> Aren't they all pissed off with him because he destroyed most of Metropolis fighting Zod in the other film?



It would appear so from the Comic con trailer...


----------



## Reno (Jul 13, 2015)

Looks spectacularly shit !


----------



## zxspectrum (Jul 15, 2015)

The suicide squad trailer looks even worse


----------



## Reno (Jul 15, 2015)

zxspectrum said:


> The suicide squad trailer looks even worse


I don't even know what that is.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 15, 2015)

Reno said:


> I don't even know what that is.


dirty dozen but with DC's villains


----------



## zxspectrum (Jul 15, 2015)

Why does Lex Luthor look so shit in this?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 15, 2015)

zxspectrum said:


> Why does Lex Luthor look so shit in this?


I think they were trying to cast outside the mould. Should have brought back Gene Hackman or bald Kevin Spacey


----------



## Santino (Jul 15, 2015)

I liked the way that Lex Luthor's dad in Smallville looked like Lex did in the comics when he got cancer from the radiation from his Kyptonite ring and had his brain transplanted into a new body, then pretended to be his own son and 'inherited' all the Luthor money.

That was literally the only thing I liked about Smallville, I never watched a whole episode.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 15, 2015)

Santino said:


> I liked the way that Lex Luthor's dad in Smallville looked like Lex did in the comics when he got cancer from the radiation from his Kyptonite ring and had his brain transplanted into a new body, then pretended to be his own son and 'inherited' all the Luthor money.
> 
> That was literally the only thing I liked about Smallville, I never watched a whole episode.


thats the look they were going for with bald kevin spacey, true to the comic

for me, the wiry flaxen hair of Hackman is always the true barnet of supervillainy


----------



## zxspectrum (Jul 15, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> thats the look they were going for with bald kevin spacey, true to the comic
> 
> for me, the wiry flaxen hair of Hackman is always the true barnet of supervillainy


and it was a wig!

A permy syrup!

Why change the iconic Lex? Why replace it with Mark bloody Zuckerberg? That's about as ridiculous as it gets.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Jul 15, 2015)

zxspectrum said:


> and it was a wig!
> 
> A permy syrup!
> 
> Why change the iconic Lex? Why replace it with Mark bloody Zuckerberg? That's about as ridiculous as it gets.


I'm hoping that Eisenberger's ridiculous Lex hair is going to be wig. Doesn't look very good, instead of ripping off bits/themes from Dark Knight Returns they should have done a faithful adaptation - oh, wait they did; an awesome pair of animations!


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 2, 2015)

New trailer tonight, small teaser released in advance


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 3, 2015)

I thought meh until the end....


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 3, 2015)

ruffneck23 said:


> I thought meh until the end....



Fabulous  You're right about the end though


----------



## 8den (Dec 3, 2015)

fishfinger said:


> Fabulous  You're right about the end though



It's going to be a mess. Cramming too much stuff into one movie


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 3, 2015)

8den said:


> It's going to be a mess. Cramming too much stuff into one movie


Well, if it's half as daft as it looks, I'll probably still watch it


----------



## 8den (Dec 3, 2015)

Why does what's his face get typecast as megomanical evil billionaires?


----------



## youngian (Dec 3, 2015)

Now is the time for a spectacular remake of Old Mother Riley Vs the Vampire


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 3, 2015)

Trailer showed too much for me, and the tone was very odd.

Prefer the first trailer by far, this looks like it could be overstuffed, quite like Eisenberg as an evil Zuckerburg-Lex though.



Spoiler: Trailer



Why spoil Wonder Woman's entrance? Seems like that would have made for a great moment in the film 



Will still watch but not expecting as much now.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 3, 2015)

.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 3, 2015)

8den said:


> It's going to be a mess. Cramming too much stuff into one movie



Yep but it's coming from a low base as Man of Steel was meh...


----------



## Reno (Dec 3, 2015)

It wasn't meh, it was poo.


----------



## 8den (Dec 3, 2015)

Reno said:


> It wasn't meh, it was poo.



Kinda amazing how Zachary Sydner saw the low bar of "Superman Returns" and thought "limbo competition!"


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 3, 2015)

Trailer gives away the end, how strange.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 3, 2015)

meh. This ones a torrent only affair I think. Not paying cash money


I wonder who would win in a shield bashing fight between captain nationalism and wonder woman?


----------



## vogonity (Dec 3, 2015)

8den said:


> It's going to be a mess. Cramming too much stuff into one movie


Much like Man of Steel. Not sure I can be bothered watching this - and I normally *love* this type of movie!


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 3, 2015)

Hmm just who the hell is the beastie suppose to be


and a non bald Lex


----------



## Gromit (Dec 3, 2015)

Matt Damon should have played Superman.


----------



## 8den (Dec 3, 2015)

Ax^ said:


> Hmm just who the hell is the beastie suppose to be
> 
> 
> and a non bald Lex



Lex Luthor hasn't been bald since the Silver Age. 

The monster is likely Doomsday & The Batman Superman fight looks like it was ripped from The Dark Knight Returns. 

Seems like They're trying to cram as much DC lore as possible into one movie, hence my previous comments. 

Batman V Superman, Lex Luthor, Zod, Doomsday, The Justice League and Wonder Woman all in one movie?


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 3, 2015)

8den said:


> Lex Luthor hasn't been bald since the Silver Age.


I refer the honourable gentleman to lex luthors shiny hairless pate in smallville


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 3, 2015)

and also Kevin Spacey played a bald Luthor on the big screen for that piece of shit Superman Returns


Gene Hackman howver, is still the best lex


----------



## 8den (Dec 3, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I refer the honourable gentleman to lex luthors shiny hairless pate in smallville



I'll respectfully point out to the right honourable gentleman that Superman Returns and Smallville are indeed not only not cannon but in fact both are steaming piles of horse crap.


----------



## Reno (Dec 3, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> and also Kevin Spacey played a bald Luthor on the big screen for that piece of shit Superman Returns
> 
> 
> Gene Hackman howver, is still the best lex



Much as a love the first two original Superman movies, I think Lex Luther was played too much for comedy.


----------



## Blood Tonic (Dec 3, 2015)

Can't wait for this movie personally, looks excellent and right on the back of Star Wars 7.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 3, 2015)

8den said:


> The monster is likely Doomsday ?



doomsday created from the body of Zod


----------



## Reno (Dec 3, 2015)

This will be the worst of this year's blockbusters.


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 3, 2015)

Reno said:


> This will be the worst of this year's blockbusters.



Oh, I dunno...


----------



## Reno (Dec 3, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> Oh, I dunno...


Not coming out till next year and I'll still take Emmerich over Snyder.


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 3, 2015)

Reno said:


> *Not coming out till next year* and I'll still take Emmerich over Snyder.



Neither is this 

And although I don't think a lot of Snyder (although he's put out a few decent films), he's nowhere near as poor a film-maker as Emmerich


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 3, 2015)

I'm not sure I like dark superman. The glory of C reeve and to a lesser extent Dean Cain was how clean cut good lads top-of-the team solid players who did what had to be done. I haven't seen supe crack even as much as a small smile in these trailers


----------



## Reno (Dec 3, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> Neither is this
> 
> And although I don't think a lot of Snyder (although he's put out a few decent films), he's nowhere near as poor a film-maker as Emmerich



I think Snyder is worse. He has fooled people into thinking he has talent because he has pretensions. People seem to like his visuals, I find his films as aesthetically pleasing as overly photo shopped photos.

At least Emmerich has down certain basics, like pacing a scene and spatial awareness. Snyder seems to direct tableaus. He may just be the least kinectic of the big blockbuster directors. Everything is done around for visual effect without consideration for how it all works together as a sequence. 

Also Emmerich's films don't seem to take themselves seriously in the least, while Snyder satisfies fanboy pretentious by being all "dark". I think he is my least favourite director working the mainstream.


----------



## 8den (Dec 3, 2015)

Ax^ said:


> doomsday created from the body of Zod



Because the original origin story for Doomsday was just brilliant? 



> being, the alien scientist Bertron released a humanoid infant (born in vitro in a lab) onto the surface of the planet, where he was promptly killed by the harsh environment. The baby's remains were collected and used to clone a stronger version. This process was repeated over and over for decades as a form of accelerated natural evolution. The agony of these repeated deaths was recorded in his genes, driving the creature to hate all life.



Evil cloned baby that a mad scientist kills and kills over again to make the perfect killing machine was just fucking daft...


----------



## 8den (Dec 3, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I'm not sure I like dark superman. The glory of C reeve and to a lesser extent Dean Cain was how clean cut good lads top-of-the team solid players who did what had to be done. I haven't seen supe crack even as much as a small smile in these trailers



Superman is never supposed to be dark. The point of superman is power used responsibly.


----------



## GUID (Dec 3, 2015)

8den said:


> Superman is never supposed to be dark. The point of superman is power used responsibly.


The point of superman is to prove that with ultimate power comes boredom.


----------



## 8den (Dec 3, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> Oh, I dunno...



Sorry it gets loads of fucking criticism but idependence day is a near perfect summer blockbuster. 

And compared to say Michael Bays transformers movies its fucking Tarkovsky. At least the plot is coherent and the action competently shot. A Bay action scene is like  trying to watch a movie on a oculus rift while someone pushes you down the stairs.


----------



## 8den (Dec 3, 2015)

GUID said:


> The point of superman is to prove that with ultimate power comes boredom.



Well yeah. I've never really rated the character, but Synder's Superman isn't Superman


----------



## emanymton (Dec 3, 2015)

Reno said:


> I think Snyder is worse. He has fooled people into thinking he has talent because he has pretensions. People seem to like his visuals, I find his films as aesthetically pleasing as overly photo shopped photos.
> 
> At least Emmerich has down certain basics, like pacing a scene and spatial awareness. Snyder seems to direct tableaus. He may just be the least kinectic of the big blockbuster directors. Everything is done around for visual effect without consideration for how it all works together as a sequence.
> 
> Also Emmerich's films don't seem to take themselves seriously in the least, while Snyder satisfies fanboy pretentious by being all "dark". I think he is my least favourite director working the mainstream.


Quite I find his films really, really dull. People seemed to love 300, bit I just don't get it. 

Also didn't he do sucker punch? Which was basically everything a 13 year old boy would think is 'cool' thrown together in a film for no apparent reason.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 3, 2015)

mwgdrwg said:


> Trailer gives away the end, how strange.



Happens all the time these days. Should be a fucking law against it 

I suspect all the best lines of dialogue in the whole movie are in that trailer as well. Looks like Eisenberg is going to be the star of the show.


----------



## Reno (Dec 3, 2015)

8den said:


> Well yeah. I've never really rated the character, but Synder's Superman isn't Superman


I thought Superman worked and was fun as a character when Christopher Reeve played him and no other actor has been able to made him work. It's very difficult to make virtue compelling but somehow he managed it and of course he looked the part. Rarely has an actor been this well cast.


----------



## 8den (Dec 3, 2015)

Reno said:


> I thought Superman worked and was fun as a character when Christopher Reeve played him and no other actor has been able to made him work. It's very difficult to make virtue compelling but somehow he managed it and of course he looked the part. Rarely has an actor been this well cast.



I'd agree with that. I've yet to see the Richard Donner cut of superman 2 which is supposed to be a lot better.


----------



## Reno (Dec 3, 2015)

8den said:


> I'd agree with that. I've yet to see the Richard Donner cut of superman 2 which is supposed to be a lot better.


if you keep in mind that it's only 80 percent of a finished film, it's now probably my favourite of the Superman films.


----------



## 8den (Dec 3, 2015)

Reno said:


> if you keep in mind that it's only 80 percent of a finished film, it's now probably my favourite of the Superman films.




Well considering the rest of the field Includes IV (Milton Keynes doubles for Metropolis) Returns (dead beat super dad is Christ stopping Kevin Spacey ripping off the plot of Superman the movie) Man Of Steel (dark superman causes 911) Superman III (superman v a video game) and Superman the movie (weird Lois Poem bit) it's easily the best superman


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 3, 2015)

8den said:


> I'd agree with that. I've yet to see the Richard Donner cut of superman 2 which is supposed to be a lot better.


it good, very good. Kneel before Zod


----------



## Reno (Dec 3, 2015)

8den said:


> Well considering the rest of the field Includes IV (Milton Keynes doubles for Metropolis) Returns (dead beat super dad is Christ stopping Kevin Spacey ripping off the plot of Superman the movie) Man Of Steel (dark superman causes 911) Superman III (superman v a video game) and Superman the movie (weird Lois Poem bit) it's easily the best superman



A lot of people still prefer the Lester version of Superman II to the Donner cut, but for me there is no comparison, the Donner cut is the real thing. It's a completely new film and it works so much better with all the slapstick taken out. I like the first film a lot and I don't mind its more goofy moments.


----------



## 8den (Dec 3, 2015)

Reno said:


> A lot of people still prefer the Lester version of Superman II to the Donner cut, but for me there is no comparison, the Donner cut is the real thing. It's a completely new film and it works so much better with all the slapstick taken out. I like the first film a lot and I don't mind its more goofy moments.



I must sit down and watch it this christmas. I've never seen it.


----------



## T & P (Dec 4, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> Trailer showed too much for me, and the tone was very odd.


Agreed. You"d think they had learnt their lesson after all the complaints the Terminator Genesys trailer got for revealing too much.

Not warming up to this one bit so far.


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 4, 2015)

T & P said:


> Agreed. You"d think they had learnt their lesson after all the complaints the Terminator Genesys trailer got for revealing too much.
> 
> Not warming up to this one bit so far.



Somebody did a recut of the trailer which works a lot better


----------



## Blood Tonic (Dec 4, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> Happens all the time these days. Should be a fucking law against it
> 
> I suspect all the best lines of dialogue in the whole movie are in that trailer as well. Looks like Eisenberg is going to be the star of the show.



Hopefully they haven't shown anywhere near the best bits of Star Wars 7.

What is worse than trailers that show too much are movie previews.  Tomorrowland was fucking ruined for me after preview was shown in cinema.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 4, 2015)

I tho / hope they are being really careful with sw unlike this which seems to have given the whole plot away.


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 11, 2016)

Final trailer -



If nothing else Affleck looks impressive as Batman


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 14, 2016)

Surprisingly so, the fighting with Batman looks very well done indeed.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 14, 2016)

Hehe...that bit where he hits the guy, the guy's head rams into the ground with his feet sticking up...that's good.

And as for the block?  That's fucking great.

Come on Batman!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 15, 2016)

Tickets booked for the 25th , I was surprised it was going to be released on the isle of man on the worldwide release date.

if anything it will keep me out of the pub for a couple of hours


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 15, 2016)

a little more footage..


----------



## Reno (Mar 15, 2016)

The wonky CGI, the flat looking camera work and battles filmed around some drab looking warehouses make this look really cheap, which is quite an achievement considering the budget.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 16, 2016)

The Octagon said:


> Final trailer -
> 
> 
> 
> If nothing else Affleck looks impressive as Batman



I bet that grenade has kryptonite in it.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 16, 2016)

8den said:


> Superman is never supposed to be dark. The point of superman is power used responsibly.




Not always, though - in the early 80s






and


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 16, 2016)

+ red kryptonite anyone ?


----------



## Virtual Blue (Mar 16, 2016)

PG-13?
I think I will take my 5 year old son to this.


----------



## 8den (Mar 16, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> Not always, though - in the early 80s
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Red kypronite and he doesn't kill the bat


----------



## Santino (Mar 16, 2016)

In _The Dark Knight Returns _Superman is a dreadful character. He fights wars for the US.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 16, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> PG-13?
> I think I will take my 5 year old son to this.


The blu release is going to have a R rated (18) version of it too


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 16, 2016)

Santino said:


> In _The Dark Knight Returns _Superman is a dreadful character. He fights wars for the US.



Yup; he's the ultimate detterent. A bit like Dr Manhattan in Watchmen.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 16, 2016)

How are people not bored of these DC/Marvel comic book action movies already?


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 16, 2016)

skyscraper101 said:


> How are people not bored of these DC/Marvel comic book action movies already?



I guess because a lot of us grew up on comics and so did the people who make telly and movies; so there's a connect. And there's so many films/telly with comic book origins besides the usual superhero ones. From Hell, A History of Violence, Ghost World, Road to Perdition, Sin City, The Crow, Men in Black, Cowboys and Aliens, Walking Dead...

Yer actual superhero action movies - there's a lot of variety; you've got Daredevil on Netflix, Del Torro's Hellboy, Deadpool (which I've yet to see but apparently it's hilarious), Kick Ass, Super... and then there's your bang/smash/wallop genre which are the crowd pleasers. It's like the heyday of the Western or spy film or historic epic - there's a market for it. I've certainly been entertained ever since believing a man could fly, back in '78


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 16, 2016)

skyscraper101 said:


> How are people not bored of these DC/Marvel comic book action movies already?



They're a modern version of the Cowboys and Indians films or the Allied forces Vs Nazis films....I suspect a lot of Fathers and Sons go watch them....

I certainly have ended up watching many with my Son over the years. I read comics as a kid, he did too, we had a shared understanding of the characters and settings and stories.....now he is 19 he goes with his mates, and I sit home alone catching them when they appear on Netflix etc...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 16, 2016)

I'm sure fathers and daughters and mothers and sons and mother and daughters also go too....

When I wrote the above I was thinking of Scorsese talking about his dad taking him to watch westerns and war films....


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 16, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> I guess because a lot of us grew up on comics and so did the people who make telly and movies; so there's a connect. And there's so many films/telly with comic book origins besides the usual superhero ones. From Hell, A History of Violence, Ghost World, Road to Perdition, Sin City, The Crow, Men in Black, Cowboys and Aliens, Walking Dead...
> 
> Yer actual superhero action movies - there's a lot of variety; you've got Daredevil on Netflix, Del Torro's Hellboy, Deadpool (which I've yet to see but apparently it's hilarious), Kick Ass, Super... and then there's your bang/smash/wallop genre which are the crowd pleasers. It's like the heyday of the Western or spy film or historic epic - there's a market for it. I've certainly been entertained ever since believing a man could fly, back in '78





Nanker Phelge said:


> They're a modern version of the Cowboys and Indians films or the Allied forces Vs Nazis films....I suspect a lot of Fathers and Sons go watch them....
> 
> I certainly have ended up watching many with my Son over the years. I read comics as a kid, he did too, we had a shared understanding of the characters and settings and stories.....now he is 19 he goes with his mates, and I sit home alone catching them when they appear on Netflix etc...



Good points. Well made.

I guess I'm just a bit of a grump about these types of film. To me, it's like they just lift the storyboard direct from the comics and paste everything into CGI. Plus I didn't grow up on the comics either so perhaps I don't have the fondness that many people have for these things. Sure I read the odd Beano or Dandy but I stopped reading any comics by the age of 11ish. They just seem too kiddy to me now at 34.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 16, 2016)

skyscraper101 said:


> Good points. Well made.
> 
> I guess I'm just a bit of a grump about these types of film. To me, it's like they just lift the storyboard direct from the comics and paste everything into CGI. Plus I didn't grow up on the comics either so perhaps I don't have the fondness that many people have for these things. Sure I read the odd Beano or Dandy but I stopped reading any comics by the age of 11ish. They just seem too kiddy to me now at 34.



Well, tbf; if you have that opinion when it comes to comics... it's pointless in trying to convince you otherwise. However ; comics are so diverse it's almost impossible to put them all under the same umbrella. The French and Japanese really (IMHO) "get" this overlooked artform. Esp in Japan; there's comics for everyone and it's not unusual to see adults reading manga to or from work or just relaxing in public. Ghost in the Shell and Akira are two of the more influential manga which went on to become anime hits. Both influencing the Wachowskis, as it happened.

Or you've got stuff like Harvey Pekar and Robert Crumb. Not to everyone's taste and there are accusations of misogyny and racism, of course. But it's everyday stuff or just weirded out randomness that became entwined with the underground in the 60s/70s. You could try Pete Bagge's "Hate" comics from the 90s; kind of slacker/grunge/hipster/anti-hipster commentary before everyone was doing it! There's Jo Sacco's "Palestine" which transcends the comic genre (in terms of subject matter and journalistic approach), there's the Hernandez brothers "Love & Rockets" which mixes Mexican soap style with loose sci-fi... I could go on. "Persepolis" - by Marjane Satrapoi is another "difficult" one, as regards subject matter; it's about the author's life during and after the Iranian Islamic Revoloution and is absolutely fascinating. 

And to think; I was about to be reeled in hook, line and sinker by the "Beano or Dandy" comment


----------



## Santino (Mar 16, 2016)

I'm bored of them.


----------



## Reno (Mar 16, 2016)

I never read superhero comics, have no attachment to the subject matter and they aren't my favourite thing, but like with anything they aren't all the same and there are good and bad ones. The Marvel films have done a decent job in accommodating a variety of different genres for their films, so one is a mad scientist film, another one a space opera, a WWII adventure, a conspiracy thriller, a fish out of water comedy and do on. So I can enjoy them on that level and often characterisation and dialogue are actually pretty good for a Hollywood blockbuster. I just get bored by the endless battle scene which is the climax to all of these films.

Unless this film gets rave reviews, which I doubt, I'm not going yo bother with it. I can't stand Zack Snyder (the idiot's visionary director) and everything about it looks rubbish.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 16, 2016)

Santino said:


> I'm bored of them.



Comics? Films? Films based on comics or inspired by comics? Star Wars was inspired by comics, for example...


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 22, 2016)

Think I will go see it this weekend

Batman v Superman: Fans hail 'awesome' Dawn of Justice - BBC News


----------



## NoXion (Mar 22, 2016)

The thing that can rub me up the wrong way with comic book universes is that they have these certifiable mega-geniuses, renaissance supermen who can invent all sorts of wonderful gadgets including the underlying technologies and novel sciences that make them possible in the first place, and yet they still live in a world that, outside of the super-milieu, looks pretty the much the same as ours. These kinds of heroes and villains, who combine being omnidisciplinary scientists with being god-tier engineers and technologists, have it within their power to revolutionise the modern world in a way that would make the Industrial Revolution look like a schoolchild's science experiment, or at the very least have the opportunity to become rich beyond the wildest dreams of avarice in a totally legal and above-board manner.

But instead what you usually get are ridiculous _eeeeeeevil_ schemes on one side and an implausible masquerade on the other. I'd love to see a story where where a bunch of self-righteous vigilantes on one side and a gang of daft super-crooks on the other side end up both getting caught flat-footed when all the "little people" they previously patronised or disdained end up catching up with them and being able to deal with them as equals.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 22, 2016)

NoXion said:


> The thing that can rub me up the wrong way with comic book universes is that they have these certifiable mega-geniuses, renaissance supermen who can invent all sorts of wonderful gadgets including the underlying technologies and novel sciences that make them possible in the first place, and yet they still live in a world that, outside of the super-milieu, looks pretty the much the same as ours. These kinds of heroes and villains, who combine being omnidisciplinary scientists with being god-tier engineers and technologists, have it within their power to revolutionise the modern world in a way that would make the Industrial Revolution look like a schoolchild's science experiment, or at the very least have the opportunity to become rich beyond the wildest dreams of avarice in a totally legal and above-board manner.
> 
> But instead what you usually get are ridiculous _eeeeeeevil_ schemes on one side and an implausible masquerade on the other. I'd love to see a story where where a bunch of self-righteous vigilantes on one side and a gang of daft super-crooks on the other side end up both getting caught flat-footed when all the "little people" they previously patronised or disdained end up catching up with them and being able to deal with them as equals.



Watchmen. Thanks to Dr Manhattan; the world has made technological advances.


----------



## NoXion (Mar 22, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> Watchmen. Thanks to Dr Manhattan; the world has made technological advances.



I've actually read that comic (haven't seen the film). It's certainly a good read and an interesting deconstruction of the superhero genre, although not quite what I was talking about in my second paragraph.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 22, 2016)

NoXion said:


> I've actually read that comic (haven't seen the film). It's certainly a good read and an interesting deconstruction of the superhero genre, although not quite what I was talking about in my second paragraph.



Hmm. IIRC; X Men comics had a group of humans out to steal mutant DNA so they could upgrade themselves, so to speak. And in Agents of Shield; aren't they supposed to be keeping tabs on superhumans as well as the villains?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 25, 2016)

Just saw it. Kinda dull. The batman bits were decent enough but not good enough to raise the level of the film above blandness.

Well except one or two bits

Also fan boys might get het up as batman totally ices a couple of henchmen in this movie. I for one enjoyed the brutality.


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 25, 2016)

superman vs batman dont even make sense. reaching.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 25, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> superman vs batman dont even make sense. reaching.



Not a fan of The Dark Knight Returns, then?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 25, 2016)

Just saw it too. I guess Snyder had a previous review that accused him of throwing in everything but the kitchen sink, and decided to go one better this time.

I did enjoy the little reference to Dark Knight Returns though (in addition to the power armour Batsuit).


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Mar 25, 2016)

Affleck, Adams and Cavill on Graham Norton tonight were total pros, rather talking around the film and just larking about


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 26, 2016)

all the reviews I've seen indicate that yes, this film is a big pile of humourless shit. One for the torrent only.


----------



## Yata (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## Ax^ (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## BoxRoom (Mar 26, 2016)

Yata said:


>



Didn't realise this was posted here, just posted it in the bandwith thread 
Cracked me up!


----------



## Reno (Mar 26, 2016)

When you are contractually obliged to promote a film you known is shit.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 26, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> Well, tbf; if you have that opinion when it comes to comics... it's pointless in trying to convince you otherwise. However ; comics are so diverse it's almost impossible to put them all under the same umbrella. The French and Japanese really (IMHO) "get" this overlooked artform. Esp in Japan; there's comics for everyone and it's not unusual to see adults reading manga to or from work or just relaxing in public. Ghost in the Shell and Akira are two of the more influential manga which went on to become anime hits. Both influencing the Wachowskis, as it happened.
> 
> Or you've got stuff like Harvey Pekar and Robert Crumb. Not to everyone's taste and there are accusations of misogyny and racism, of course. But it's everyday stuff or just weirded out randomness that became entwined with the underground in the 60s/70s. You could try Pete Bagge's "Hate" comics from the 90s; kind of slacker/grunge/hipster/anti-hipster commentary before everyone was doing it! There's Jo Sacco's "Palestine" which transcends the comic genre (in terms of subject matter and journalistic approach), there's the Hernandez brothers "Love & Rockets" which mixes Mexican soap style with loose sci-fi... I could go on. "Persepolis" - by Marjane Satrapoi is another "difficult" one, as regards subject matter; it's about the author's life during and after the Iranian Islamic Revoloution and is absolutely fascinating.
> 
> And to think; I was about to be reeled in hook, line and sinker by the "Beano or Dandy" comment


I do find this Marvel/DC thing puzzling. I'm 42 and don't remember ever seeing them available when I was a kid.  Just Beano,  Dandy, Buster, Whizzer & Chips etc. It's like everyone has grown up in a parallel universe or something.


----------



## NoXion (Mar 26, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> I do find this Marvel/DC thing puzzling. I'm 42 and don't remember ever seeing them available when I was a kid.  Just Beano,  Dandy, Buster, Whizzer & Chips etc. It's like everyone has grown up in a parallel universe or something.



Didn't you ever see any hobby stores? You know, the kind of shop where they'd sell _Magic: the Gathering_ cards and Warhammer models.

Beano and Dandy and whatnot were the kind of stuff you found in newsagents and corner shops.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 26, 2016)

NoXion said:


> Didn't you ever see any hobby stores? You know, the kind of shop where they'd sell _Magic: the Gathering_ cards and Warhammer models.
> 
> Beano and Dandy and whatnot were the kind of stuff you found in newsagents and corner shops.


No. There was a Games Workshop but it was  frightening place to visit so I barely ever did. 

So that's where people got them from. I did wonder.


----------



## NoXion (Mar 26, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> No. There was a Games Workshop but it was  frightening place to visit so I barely ever did.
> 
> So that's where people got them from. I did wonder.



Games Workshop stores are in the same genre, but since they're proprietary shops rather than independent stockists, it seems unlikely they would have DC/Marvel comics for sale. Think more along the lines of The Android's Dungeon. Yeah I know it's an American example but those kind of shops do exist over here.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 26, 2016)

I actually kept falling asleep and had to leave half way through , but I was really shattered. 

Il try again next week if they let me back on the one cinema that's showing it here...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 27, 2016)

The Mother Jones review is awesome:



> ...We all understand that plots in these movies don't make sense. Of course they don't. That's standard. But in this movie nothing makes sense _on a scene level_. In a lot of movies that make no sense on a plot level, the person will say, "I am going to rob this fruit store," and you can quibble about why a person would rob a fruit store, but the characters in the movie accept it and go about robbing the fruit store and we go along with it. They have conviction and authenticity and they really try to rob that fruit store good, even if we in the audience think they are being ridiculous for robbing a fruit store, because when it really works, it doesn't matter. In _Batman v Superman_ the characters say, "I am going to rob this fruit store," and then go into the fruit store, throw fruit in the air, paint the walls with fruit, pay for the fruit, use the fruit as puppets in improv comedy, have a dance party with the fruit, build a home in the fruit store, burn the fruit store down, exit the smoldering husk of the fruit store and announce, "I robbed the vegetable store."...



"Batman v Superman" is a failure on every single level.


----------



## Tankus (Mar 27, 2016)

Reno said:


> When you are contractually obliged to promote a film you known is shit.



But ...he's had plenty of practice at that....


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 27, 2016)

nearly every review I have read says batffleck was the good bit, batffleck convinces as the ageing fascist vigilante

I'm not sure how you fuck up a batman vs superman film but it seems it has been managed.


----------



## Santino (Mar 27, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> nearly every review I have read says batffleck was the good bit, batffleck convinces as the ageing fascist vigilante
> 
> I'm not sure how you fuck up a batman vs superman film but it seems it has been managed.


Other than as the climax of a Dark Knight Returns-style epic, I think it would always be stupid. We know they're not really enemies, the whole thing is set up to be anticlimactic.


----------



## Santino (Mar 27, 2016)

The signs were all there:


Santino said:


> This could be a real clusterfuck.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 27, 2016)

Santino said:


> Other than as the climax of a Dark Knight Returns-style epic, I think it would always be stupid. We know they're not really enemies, the whole thing is set up to be anticlimactic.


every superhero v superhero ever has been a contrivance for them to have a fight before recognizing they are both on the same side and taking down the real foe. Thats not the problem. Nor is that 'this is stupid supermans a god and batman a mortal', thats dealt with. Kyptonite, batcunning etc. Their are comic-plausible ways. But apparently this film doesn't even work on a basic level


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 27, 2016)

It could have been so much more


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 27, 2016)

It's a real shame, I'm thinking I'm not going to try and see it again but if sw is anything to go  it will be out on home release by August .

I can wait


----------



## Reno (Mar 27, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> I'm not sure how you fuck up a batman vs superman film [...].



Two words: Zach Snyder


----------



## Kesher (Mar 27, 2016)

Zach  Snyder wrote and directed  Sucker Punch, and that's a great film


----------



## 8115 (Mar 27, 2016)

Kesher said:


> Zach  Snyder wrote and directed  Sucker Punch, and that's a great film


Sucker Punch is one of the worst films I've ever seen.


----------



## Reno (Mar 27, 2016)

Kesher said:


> Zach  Snyder wrote and directed  Sucker Punch, and that's a great film


From everything I've seen and read about it, there has never been a film I wanted to see less.


----------



## Kesher (Mar 27, 2016)

A very clever film. One critic described as an _"Optical feast"_


----------



## Reno (Mar 27, 2016)

Kesher said:


> A very clever film. One critic described as an _"Optical feast"_


A critic who obviously has no grasp on basic vocabulary.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 27, 2016)

Visually sucker punch is great , it's the whole plot , dialogue and everything else that's shit


----------



## CNT36 (Mar 27, 2016)

Kesher said:


> A very clever film. One critic described as an _"Optical feast"_


That would put me off. Visually stunning is another phrase that lets me have a night in.


----------



## belboid (Mar 27, 2016)

Kesher said:


> Zach  Snyder wrote and directed  Sucker Punch, and that's a great film


it is utter wank.  Literally, wank.  It's there for teenage boys to wank over.


----------



## magneze (Mar 27, 2016)

ruffneck23 said:


> Visually sucker punch is great , it's the whole plot , dialogue and everything else that's shit


Oddly, many of the reviews of Superman vs Batman say similar.

Not seen either myself, mind.


----------



## Reno (Mar 27, 2016)

magneze said:


> Oddly, many of the reviews of Superman vs Batman say similar.
> 
> Not seen either myself, mind.


Not so odd, that could be said about all of Zach Snyders films. Only I don't even like them visually, though I can see why people are dazzled by that type of overworked, digital aesthetic.


----------



## emanymton (Mar 27, 2016)

Sucker Punch is just everything a 13 year old boy would describe as 'cool' mashed together in one film with no apparent purpose. While also being incredibly misogynistic, but thinking it's the opposite.

It is possible my least favourite film of all time. And I've seen birdemic!


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 27, 2016)

Was Wonder Woman any good, that's what I want to know.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 27, 2016)

Idris2002 said:


> Was Wonder Woman any good, that's what I want to know.





> Oh! Wonder Woman is also in this movie. If you're wondering why my mentioning her seems like an afterthought, it's because that's how she's treated in the movie. I don't know what else to tell you. She seems nice? Nothing is explained about her at all.


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 27, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> I do find this Marvel/DC thing puzzling. I'm 42 and don't remember ever seeing them available when I was a kid.  Just Beano,  Dandy, Buster, Whizzer & Chips etc. It's like everyone has grown up in a parallel universe or something.


There were definitely UK reprints of Marvel comics, on the same very cheap newsprint the likes of the Beano used.

And in Ireland, very occasionally - maybe once every couple of years? - you'd get the proper American originals.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 27, 2016)

Idris2002 said:


> There were definitely UK reprints of Marvel comics, on the same very cheap newsprint the likes of the Beano used.



For example, repackaging/resizing old American strips into chunks for UK-style anthology weekly titles on newsprint, such as _Marvel Team-Up_, _Fury_, _Marvel Action_, _Forces In Combat_ etc

The ever-entertaining Dez Skinn has lots on this on his website:

Dez Skinn Dot Com


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 27, 2016)

ruffneck23 said:


> It's a real shame, I'm thinking I'm not going to try and see it again but if sw is anything to go  it will be out on home release by August .
> 
> I can wait



July 16 , it would seem


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## CNT36 (Mar 29, 2016)

I'm so glad I read the reviews first it lowered my expectations so much I was very occasionally pleasantly surprised. There were so many holes it hurt and the characters seemed to just do a lot of the time without motivation. When the lead villain and one of the heroes have the same aim and are both willing to kill several people to achieve it you  know the film has problems. When things happen and you aren't sure whether a baddie or goodie was behind it at first how the fuck  can you care who wins. Some decides they need someone else's help despite as far as I can tell being against them for a considerable amount of the film without new information or any respect for their abilities being shown. I felt it had a string start and the bare bones of a decent film. Spreading the seen it all before action throughout the film instead of tacking it all on the end would of helped as well. So many flashbacks, visions and memories.and none of it seemed to serve a purpose or added to what was going on. Tying one characters hands behind their back seconds before the bit we've all paid to see was also a waste.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 29, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> I do find this Marvel/DC thing puzzling. I'm 42 and don't remember ever seeing them available when I was a kid.  Just Beano,  Dandy, Buster, Whizzer & Chips etc. It's like everyone has grown up in a parallel universe or something.



In Dublin, you could get them all over the place. Marvel UK was the easiest to come by (the weeklys) and then there were the US monthlies which you could find on the shelves in plenty of newsagents. But you weren't guaranteed they'd be in every month. Sometimes stuff would go up on the shelves that was 2 or 3 years old.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 29, 2016)

Affleck's Batman was agreeable and Gal Gadot stole the show, for me. Pity she wasn't in it more often. Re-watching The Avengers last night; I kind of wished Joss Wheedon had scripted & directed it. They tried to push too much into Batman V Superman.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 29, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> I do find this Marvel/DC thing puzzling. I'm 42 and don't remember ever seeing them available when I was a kid.  Just Beano,  Dandy, Buster, Whizzer & Chips etc. It's like everyone has grown up in a parallel universe or something.


or near better stocked shops.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 29, 2016)

Reading this thread, the "Sad Ben Affleck" clip makes a lot more sense.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 29, 2016)

Yata said:


>




That is so cruel. 

((((( Afleck ))))))


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 29, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> or near better stocked shops.


There weren't any in any of the newsagents I went to in Leeds. I don't even remember  people talking about them.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 29, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> There weren't any in any of the newsagents I went to in Leeds. I don't even remember  people talking about them.



Well; I'm talking about 70s/80s Dublin - my Dad got me my first Spiderman in '74 & Gramma would be picking up the occasional UK Marvel for me in Eason's and then I started to collect them regular. Whereas, when someone gave me their Beanos, Dandy's etc to read - they were just so lightweight and lame compared to the Hulk, Dracula, Spiderman, Nightcrawler, Dr Strange, et al...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 29, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> There weren't any in any of the newsagents I went to in Leeds. I don't even remember  people talking about them.


It was probably all _Look & Learn_ and educational part-works round your way


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 29, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> It was probably all _Look & Learn_ and educational part-works round your way


The aforementioned comics,  Look In and Smash Hits are what I remember. As well S girls' comics like Bunty and mags like Jackie


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Mar 29, 2016)

It were all Commando comics when I were a lad. And 2000AD.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 29, 2016)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> It were all Commando comics when I were a lad. And 2000AD.


Along with the _Beano_, last men standing


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 29, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> It was probably all _Look & Learn_ and educational part-works round your way


it's grim up north


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Mar 29, 2016)

I walked out. I couldn't bear it. I mightve been able to give it more time but after an hour that was enough for me.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 29, 2016)

in the early, mid 80s you could easily pick up weird tales sorts of comics in york.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 29, 2016)

Tony_LeaS said:


> I walked out. I couldn't bear it. I mightve been able to give it more time but after an hour that was enough for me.


you can barely have left the station


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Mar 29, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> you can barely have left the station



I dunno I read reviews and thought I would base it on myself and my own judgement, but I was merely confused and disappointed. Batmans dreams and visions seemed strange as fuck. I enjoyed Ben Affleck though, but chucking him into this for his first Batman film will hurt.


----------



## belboid (Mar 29, 2016)

Our crappy little local newsagent would have a fairly random selection of Marvel's (no DC) each month. They would only stock them once the month shown n the cover actually came around, which meant they were actually about five months old.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 29, 2016)

Tony_LeaS said:


> I dunno I read reviews and thought I would base it on myself and my own judgement, but I was merely confused and disappointed. Batmans dreams and visions seemed strange as fuck. I enjoyed Ben Affleck though, but chucking him into this for his first Batman film will hurt.


it'll likely be his last


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 29, 2016)

8ball said:


> Reading this thread, the "Sad Ben Affleck" clip makes a lot more sense.


sadness in his eyes


----------



## Reno (Mar 29, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> it'll likely be his last


This film is making a ton of money despite shit reviews, the sequel is already in the works and the Batfleck will be in it.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 29, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> it'll likely be his last


He is already playing batman in the suicide squad movie coming out in August , I think he will be ok


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 29, 2016)

Reno said:


> This film is making a ton of money despite shit reviews, the sequel is already in the works and the Batfleck will be in it.


You say that but it's the first
Super hero movie to come out simultaneously on the same day globally so first day / weekend profits are distorted somewhat


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 29, 2016)

As long as they get rid of the director and his vision of dc there is a little hope


----------



## Reno (Mar 29, 2016)

ruffneck23 said:


> As long as they get rid of the director and his vision of dc there is a littleu hope





ruffneck23 said:


> You say that but it's the first
> Super hero movie to come out simultaneously on the same day globally so first day / weekend profits are distorted somewhat


The film will make a lot of money just like Man of Steel did. These type of films are critic proof and people flock to them no matter what.

The Justice League film is already in preproduction and Snyder is set to direct.

I don't care, I only lasted 30 minutes into Man of Steel and I'm not going to watch this or the next one. Christopher Reeve is the only Superman I'll ever need. I thought his portrayal was so iconic, I can't imagine anybody else in the role, it was just about the most perfect casting ever. It's next to impossible to make Superman work as a flesh and blood character on screen, but he managed it perfectly. The fact that they had to make Superman "dark" for this incarnation and basically betray everything the character stands for looks to me like they didn't manage to make him work the way he should be: virtuous without being boring.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 30, 2016)

Reno said:


> The film will make a lot of money just like Man of Steel did. These type of films are critic proof and people flock to them no matter what.
> 
> The Justice League film is already in preproduction and Snyder is set to direct.
> 
> I don't care, I only lasted 30 minutes into Man of Steel and I'm not going to watch this or the next one. Christopher Reeve is the only Superman I'll ever need. I thought his portrayal was so iconic, I can't imagine anybody else in the role, it was just about the most perfect casting ever. It's next to impossible to make Superman work as a flesh and blood character on screen, but he managed it perfectly. The fact that they had to make Superman "dark" for this incarnation and basically betray everything the character stands for looks to me like they didn't manage to make him work the way he should be: virtuous without being boring.



Bryan Singer's vision was closer to the original films (1&2 - forget the rest) and Brandon Routh got it right, I feel. Not overtly dark. But I suppose there wasn't enough happening for today's audiences. So Snyder stepped up and now we have too much happening.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 30, 2016)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> It were all Commando comics when I were a lad. And 2000AD.



Yeah, for a while, 2000AD trumped Marvel & DC. Doctor Who weekly (and for a bit Star Wars weekly) from Marvel weren't bad. Especially when you had people like Alan Moore cutting their teeth on backup stories.


----------



## Reno (Mar 30, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> Bryan Singer's vision was closer to the original films (1&2 - forget the rest) and Brandon Routh got it right, I feel. Not overtly dark. But I suppose there wasn't enough happening for today's audiences. So Snyder stepped up and now we have too much happening.


Shame about the screenplay though, the film itself was snooze. Singer's version was closer to the earlier films because he did a direct sequel to Superman II. Routh didn't get to do his own take on the role, he did a (decent enough) impersonation of Christopher Reeve. The whole film was a pastiche made by a fanboy with too much money to spare.

I've never forgiven Singer for abandoning X-Men for this pointless Superman exercise just as the 3rd X-Men film was going to do the Dark Phoenix story, which had all been set up, only for Brett Radner to fuck it up.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 30, 2016)

Reno said:


> Shame about the screenplay though, the film itself was snooze. Singer's version was closer to the earlier films because he did a direct sequel to Superman II. Routh didn't get to do his own take on the role, he did a (decent enough) impersonation of Christopher Reeve. The whole film was a pastiche made by a fanboy with too much money to spare.
> 
> I've never forgiven Singer for abandoning X-Men for this pointless Superman exercise just as the 3rd X-Men film was going to do the Dark Phoenix story, which had all been set up, only for Brett Radner to fuck it up.



He redeemed himself with Days of Future Past, IMHO. Loved that. Am saving the Rogue cut for a rainy afternoon.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 30, 2016)

Watched about 20 minutes of a bootleg version. Felt like scenes from four or five different movies cut together at random. I just wanted every single character on the screen to die as soon as possible, even Batffleck with his apparent conviction that simply looking as serious as possible would be enough to save Gotham city from whatever the movie was supposed to be about.

Snyder's hotchpotch approach to storytelling almost worked for about the first act of Man of Steel, but probably only because he was telling a story everyone already knows.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 30, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> Watched about 20 minutes of a bootleg version...



Any film's going to come across as shit if you only watch 20 mins of it via a dodgy medium


----------



## Reno (Mar 30, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> He redeemed himself with Days of Future Past, IMHO. Loved that. Am saving the Rogue cut for a rainy afternoon.



Yes, that was good, though I wasn't keen on replacing what was a pretty great cast with younger models in the previous film.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 30, 2016)

Reno said:


> Yes, that was good, though I wasn't keen on replacing what was a pretty great cast with younger models in the previous film.



I understand that. I was impressed his handle on such a big ensemble cast - him and Joss Whedon could teach Snyder a thing or two.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 31, 2016)

got hold af a not great copy last night and attempted to watch it again, guess what I fell asleep again


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 2, 2016)

ruffneck23 said:


> got hold af a *not great copy* last night and attempted to watch it again, guess what I fell asleep again



Aaargh. Why do people do this?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 2, 2016)

Because id already wasted a tenner by going to the cinema to watch it


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 2, 2016)

ruffneck23 said:


> Because if already wasted a tenner by going to the cinema to watch it



Ah.


----------



## FNG (Apr 2, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> For example, repackaging/resizing old American strips into chunks for UK-style anthology weekly titles on newsprint, such as _Marvel Team-Up_, _Fury_, _Marvel Action_, _Forces In Combat_ etc
> 
> The ever-entertaining Dez Skinn has lots on this on his website:
> 
> Dez Skinn Dot Com



Yep Carlos Ezequerra did the reprint covers for Fury, whilst Amazing Spider-Man was reprinted in a wierd landscape format that let them reprint two page spread on one page.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 3, 2016)

My expectations were so low going in I actually quite enjoyed it even thought it was a mess ploy wise, and didn't need 15 intros (another version of how Bruce Wayne lost his parents, really?), and a weird half assed introduction of the Justice League.

Afleck wasn't great as Bruce Wayne but surprisingly good as Batman. But nothing really seemed to have enough time to develop (Alfred was pitifully under utilized) and felt a long contrivance to have Bruce and Kal El suddenly have a mother moment...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 3, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> He redeemed himself with Days of Future Past, IMHO. Loved that. Am saving the Rogue cut for a rainy afternoon.



Completely agree but I never had an issue with him doing Superman Returns no director of his type could give up that opportunity...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 3, 2016)

Also, BvS had FAR too many weird bloody dreams.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 4, 2016)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Also, BvS had FAR too many weird bloody dreams.



Yeah; that desert scene with the flying robots? I presume it's linked to the wider DC universe but it didn't fit well in this film.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 4, 2016)

ok finally watched it without falling asleep 

Batman was pretty good I must admit,
Superman, just a moody emo ,
Lex Luthor , I really didn't like this portrayal, just too much of a twat , not menacing at all
Wonder Woman was great for the tiny amount of time she was in it
Doomsday looked shit and the battle was pretty anti climatic.
The plot was all over the place , I can only think the 3hr extended edition will make it make a lot more sense.
It wasn't completely shit , but it certainly wasn't as good as Id hoped.

and yes too many fucked up dream sequences as has already been mentioned....


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 4, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> Yeah; that desert scene with the flying robots? I presume it's linked to the wider DC universe but it didn't fit well in this film.


Apparently its the whole Darkseid / omega stuff that I would imagine will turn up in the justice league movie.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Apr 4, 2016)

ruffneck23 said:


> Lex Luthor , I really didn't like this portrayal, just too much of a twat , not menacing at all


I saw a review that said it was actually a pretty decent version of The Joker.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 4, 2016)

nah, cant see it myself 

mind you it might be better than Jared Letos joker.... we shall see in august


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 4, 2016)

ruffneck23 said:


> nah, cant see it myself
> 
> mind you it might be better than Jared Letos joker.... we shall see in august



I have a feeling it could be an excellent portrayal. Then again; I was convinced that Heath Ledger would not beat Jack's performance...


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 4, 2016)

I'm really looking forward to suicide squad, the idea has legs. It never occured to me to do supervillain hiestery so hats off. Been some annoyance from people over jareds prison punk look and harley quins prison punk tatts etc. And the hotpants. People seem to have wanted the proper cartoon era dc harlequin costume. I think the look works perfect on them both and she is channeling tankgirl but I can see why the hotpants have annoyed. Woman villain of DC fame, one of bats foes loved from games and cartoon appears on screen for the first time...in hotpants. Every other cunt in the film is wearing some type of tacticool body armour. Comic books, i ask ye.


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 6, 2016)

ruffneck23 said:


> nah, cant see it myself


I can see what they're saying. Almost as if The Joker tried to fit in and have a day job.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 6, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> I have a feeling it could be an excellent portrayal. Then again; I was convinced that Heath Ledger would not beat Jack's performance...



Jacks performance was terrible, even the campy Sixties version beats it.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 6, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> I'm really looking forward to suicide squad, the idea has legs. It never occured to me to do supervillain hiestery so hats off. Been some annoyance from people over jareds prison punk look and harley quins prison punk tatts etc. And the hotpants. People seem to have wanted the proper cartoon era dc harlequin costume. I think the look works perfect on them both and she is channeling tankgirl but I can see why the hotpants have annoyed. Woman villain of DC fame, one of bats foes loved from games and cartoon appears on screen for the first time...in hotpants. Every other cunt in the film is wearing some type of tacticool body armour. Comic books, i ask ye.


I'm pretty sure that it will be plotwise embarrasing toss and have the most appalling dialogue, just with some good individual performances that might make it bearable (maybe some good setpieces as well if we're lucky).


----------



## redsquirrel (Apr 6, 2016)

Kesher said:


> Zach  Snyder wrote and directed  Sucker Punch, and that's a great film


I'm not going to try to pretend to be polite - you've got awful taste. It's one of the worst films I've ever seen, absolute crap on every level.


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 7, 2016)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Jacks performance was terrible, even the campy Sixties version beats it.



Oh, no. It was perfect for the Burton film. That scene in the refinery reminds me a bit of White Heat. We saw Batman in Streatham when it came out and the audience reacted to his every line.


----------



## Reno (Apr 7, 2016)

Nicholson would have made a great Joker ten years earlier, but he was too old, too fat and had become way too much of a ham by the time the Burton Batman rolled along. I never understood why that film is so popular, I find it a rather disjointed film, obviously hobbled by heavy studio interference (those Prince numbers which got shoehorned in!  ). Batman Returns however is great and feels like the film Burton wanted to make in the first place, with Michelle Pfeiffer as a fantastic Catwoman and a far better realised Gotham. It only falls apart for the Penguin battle climax because Burton has no clue how to direct action scenes.


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 7, 2016)

Reno said:


> Nicholson would have made great a great Joker ten years earlier, but he was too old, too fat and had become way too much of a ham by the time the Burton Batman rolled along. I never understood why that film is so popular, I find it a rather disjointed film, obviously hobbled by heavy studio interference (those Prince numbers which got shoehorned in!  ). Batman Returns however is great and feels like the film Burton wanted to make in the first place, with Michelle Pfeiffer as a fantastic Catwoman and a far better realised Gotham. It only falls apart for the Penguin battle climax because Burton has no clue how to direct action scenes.



IMHO; It was popular because it was something new - a different kind of blockbuster and appealed to a wider audience than the sequel; which many felt was too dark and grotesque. That said; I agree - Batman Returns is the superior film and the look of the city is magnificent.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 12, 2016)

Saw it yesterday.

Well, I say I saw it yesterday, but having watched the trailers I'd pretty much already seen most of the best bits (more on that in a sec).

There's a very good film in there somewhere. Actually, to be more accurate there are about 2 or 3 good films in there, the problem seems to have been trying to force them all into this one.

Far too many plot points wedged in without thought to the flow of the narrative or pacing of the scenes they interrupt, in particular the inclusion of the other Justice League members via youtube clips was unnecessary and even as a fanboy nod fell flat (also, do these powerful beings decide to just use Lex's file logos for their costumes? Creative guys!). We've just had to be reintroduced to a different, more angry and violent Batman, as well as an enigmatic Wonder Woman that barely gets any fleshing out as she has her own film coming, not to mention a reworked take on Lex and Alfred. Couple that with a deeply uncharismatic Superman (just a permanent scowl, why?) and the film struggled to latch onto a story to follow or a person to care about (Lois was decent but again suffered from basically putting herself in danger and relying on Supes to save her, just to give her something to do in the film).

On the point of Lois, what the fuck was the point of the bathtub scene? It seemed so out of place.

Some good points - Affleck is very good and to me seems like the most comic-perfect screen depiction of Batman to date. The scenes involving him and his interactions with other characters (particularly Alfred and Diana) are the bright sparks in a movie that struggles with normal dialogue, and his Bruce Wayne was sufficiently charming and disarming, particularly in the party scenes at Lex's. The flashes of Joker malevolence and the redesign of the batcave mean I'm definitely interested in his standalone film, as well as what looks like a cheeky cameo in Suicide Squad.

The action scenes, at least until the final fight, are well done and have a real feel of weight / purpose to them, particularly the Batman takedown of the goons at the docks (albeit another scene spoiled in the trailer) and his weakening of Supes through wiles and deception . The visuals are great as usual, but then that's to be expected from Synder's wheelhouse. The differences between Metropolis and Gotham are nicely done too.

Bad stuff - Less said about Doomsday and the rushed comic homage at the end the better, it wasn't earned and it wasn't shot well, a massively wasted opportunity for later down the line.

I counted off during the film the scenes / moments that would have made me excited had they not been shown already several times during the trailers (WW reveal and battle cry, Doomsday, Batman fights, several Lex quotes that were driven into the ground but would have sounded good had they been fresh). The only thing not spoiled was the bomb at the hearing, and it seemed to have little to no effect on the rest of the film.

Overall - A hot mess, entertaining enough and great to look at, but missed the mark in key areas of plotting and character. 6/10


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 12, 2016)

I was slightly drunk at the cinema, and enjoyed it immensley! Batman was super-fucking-cool, and I spent the rest of the evening asking people "Do you bleed?" in Bat-voice.

Perhaps a film I shall avoid watching sober.


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 12, 2016)

I think my review should of mentioned that the girl next to me was wearing a Batman t-shirt. She was snoring by the time Doomsday appeared.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 14, 2016)

Reno said:


> Nicholson would have made a great Joker ten years earlier, but he was too old, too fat and had become way too much of a ham by the time the Burton Batman rolled along. I never understood why that film is so popular, I find it a rather disjointed film, obviously hobbled by heavy studio interference (those Prince numbers which got shoehorned in!  ). Batman Returns however is great and feels like the film Burton wanted to make in the first place, with Michelle Pfeiffer as a fantastic Catwoman and a far better realised Gotham. It only falls apart for the Penguin battle climax because Burton has no clue how to direct action scenes.



Basically everything here is what I think...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 14, 2016)

Also do we really need yet another Death of Superman on film?


.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 14, 2016)

Kid_Eternity said:


> .


Is that really necessary?


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 18, 2016)

I actually think this will be better than the film turned out to be. Original Adam West era style batman done a bit tongue in cheek, animated:
http://io9.gizmodo.com/the-cast-of-batman-66-returns-for-a-new-animated-movie-1785400516

should be worth a laugh, of which BM vSM had very few. It had the opposite of laughter, sorrow at what a mess it all was


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 18, 2016)

Fun Batman is way better than miserable serious Batman


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 18, 2016)

Romero's dead so I hope whoever does his voice renders unto cesar a good version of it


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 18, 2016)

Saw it on the plane. Shit and boring. However it now looks like citizen kane in comparison to suicide squad.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 18, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> Romero's dead so I hope whoever does his voice renders unto cesar a good version of it


Martin Short would be perfect


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 18, 2016)

Or Adam Sandler


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 18, 2016)

Bronson Pinchot


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 18, 2016)

Even Rob Schneider would have a decent crack at it. 
But who could be Batman.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 18, 2016)

Michael Keaton


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 18, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Even Rob Schneider would have a decent crack at it.
> But who could be Batman.


they've got the 90 year old Adam West in for the gig


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 18, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> they've got the 90 year old Adam West in for the gig


Fuck the cartoon, I want a live action version


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 18, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> Michael Keaton


Don't be ridiculous.  He'd be rubbish


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 18, 2016)

He gives good pout though


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 18, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Fuck the cartoon, I want a live action version


in that case we need to be thinking who has the paunch for 60s era Batman


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 18, 2016)

But we don't want pout, we want mug and grimace and HOLY EXPOSITION Robin!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 18, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> mug


Check



Orang Utan said:


> grimace


Check



Orang Utan said:


> HOLY EXPOSITION Robin!



We can work on that


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 18, 2016)

Seth Rogan and Jonah Hill as Batman and Robin


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 18, 2016)

the animation had better keep the violence confined to cutaway pictures of comic book style text saying 'kablam' and so on.In this less noble age its degenerated to batfleck killing people right in front of us. Killing them. Its all gone wrong.


----------

